# Looking for a Silver Standard somewhere within 3-4 hours of NYC.



## Juleszey (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi all! I’ve been a long time lurker of this forum. I have a 1 year old standard already, but we are looking for another one to add to our family within the next 1-2 years.

Does anyone have any recommendations? TYVM!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is a work in progress being compiled from recommendations of PF'ers thru the years. Be prepared to travel further and wait longer than usual, largely due to pandemic puppy seekers. 








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Juleszey (Sep 18, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> This is a work in progress being compiled from recommendations of PF'ers thru the years. Be prepared to travel further and wait longer than usual, largely due to pandemic puppy seekers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you! I don’t mind being on a waitlist.


----------

